# My Own Excel Forum



## erik.van.geit (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi, guys and galls,

Why didn't you see me a long time?
I've decided to start my own Excel Forum.
Click here to get here.

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## milesUK (Apr 1, 2009)

OK. I hold my hand up. The first to be had by Erik's 1st day of April prank.


----------



## TinaP (Apr 1, 2009)

Mean.  Just mean.

Yeah, I fell for it.  

Kudos, Erik.  You got me good.


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 1, 2009)

doh.....


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't fall for it.  But I really like how Erik leveraged the "English isn't my first language" card by making one think he committed a typo, when, in fact, he was simply being accurate. 

Nicely done, Erik.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep, an Excel forum needs accuracy, especially in the Lounge 
I do not like 1st April pranks who only contain lies: to my sense there must be a clear hint, that it isn't true. "Clear hint" meaning that you see it at least afterwards. 

And this little thread, was meant to show that I still think of you and visit quite regularly.

bye,
Erik


----------



## jbell54 (Apr 20, 2009)

I looked at your Table-It add-in. I did not need it as I am running 2007.  I am sure it may be of use to prior version users.

I am glad to see a brother in Christ here!
Jim


----------



## jbell54 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Help with finding Mr.excels Downloads.*

I have been following Mr. Excels Youtube video's he is referencing his hibsite but I can to the files that he suggests to acquire to playalong with him. Can someone help? IM me if you choose.
Jim


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 20, 2009)

> I looked at your Table-It add-in. I did not need it as I am running 2007.


Table-It is not more nor less useful with any version: it's made to communicate.
The most original function, that I've not seen on other applications thusfar, is the "back to sheet" feature.



> Can someone help?


You can start your own thread to ask questions.
A thread about an April's joke here in the Lounge is not the best place.

See what forum suits your questions best.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/index.php
And think about using the search functions.

ENJOY the Board!


----------



## Oorang (Apr 20, 2009)

rofl... I was like "Great another person on the 'I should start my own site' bandwagon."  Then I clicked it. Paused... Clicked it again. Checked the url to see if it was _supposed_ to do that. Considered a mod might have edited out the competition. Decided our mods would never stoop to such depths... and _then_ I read the link text. 

Love it


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Miguelled (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm practically a newbie here in MR. Excel. Just want to ask you gurus if you know sites wherein I can find Excel Design Interfaces (lets say for a sheet will be the main control page that will manipulates all sheets hidden or something like that)..

Thanks a bunch


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 21, 2009)

Miguelled said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm practically a newbie here in MR. Excel. Just want to ask you gurus if you know sites wherein I can find Excel Design Interfaces (lets say for a sheet will be the main control page that will manipulates all sheets hidden or something like that)..
> 
> Thanks a bunch


WELCOME to the BOARD!!!!!
You're posting at the wrong place.
See what I wrote on page 1  of this thread

kind regards,
Erik


----------

